# Small Clever Coffee Dripper or simillar



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

I have heard of these and they definitely seem to exist but I can't seem to find one. Are they just not imported in to the UK

I have a normal large one at work but would prefer a smaller one as I don't really have measuring equipment here so would like to be able to have something that I can just fill up. Doing that on the large one would be way too large a drink for me and too much of a caffeine hit... Often under or overshooting my water volume (I'm currently experimenting with drawing marker lines, though). Because the clever gets increasingly wider what visually looks like not much can actually be 50ml+ which can throw it off. Think I overdid the water this morning but flavour seemed to come back once it cooled down so not a disaster.

So, if anyone has seen one of these or has a novel solution I haven't thought of, do tell.

TIA


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

How about a small plastic filter cone & Filtra/Filtropa papers?

Brew in a mug/jug/beaker with lid, with some sort of reference for filling, then pour the brewed coffee into the filter cone?

Won't be quite the same as the grounds bed in the Clever does some additional filtering...you could try A/B testing pouring just the coffee & fines vs the coffee & grinds bed too, into the cone. It'll take good while to drain though.

Even simpler...now I think about it, a graduated jug for filling the big Clever, preheat with boiling water then fill to desired level & dump water in Clever?


----------

